
Tmux 101 - sys_64738
https://www.ostechnix.com/tmux-command-examples-to-manage-multiple-terminal-sessions/
======
abcdef123xyz
Nice article, although a minor peeve is that tmux should no more have a
capital letter than ls or cp.

But it goes little further than the dozens of similar articles already
available. I'd like to see a few tmux 102 or 201 or whatever articles that
cover some of the more advanced features such as hooks, targets and IDs,
monitoring and alerts, formats and #(), command sequences, if-shell and run-
shell, new/neww/splitw -P and shell scripting with tmux, buffers, capture-pane
and pipe-pane, find-window and filters etc in the choose modes, pane titles,
terminal-overrides, linking windows and session groups, detach -P, remain-on-
exit and exit-unattached and detach-on-destroy, the mouse and advanced key
bindings, the new status-format stuff in 2.9, and even menus coming in 3.0.
And probably more :-).

Of course I know I could write one myself I suppose :-).

